# Trans-Harz o.ä. im Juni



## 12die4 (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo!
Ich bin jetzt mit dem Studium fertig und die freie Zeit vor dem Beginn des Berufslebens würde ich gerne für einen Mountainbike-Kurzurlaub nutzen.

Zu mir: Habe bislang noch keine Ausfahrten fern ab von der bisherigen Heimat Stuttgart gemacht. Mich reizt aber schon seit der Entdeckung des Hobbys MTB eine Transalp. Dafür fehlt mir derzeit aber wohl noch die Kondition über mehrere Tage hinweg die vielen Höhenmeter zu bewältigen. Daher will ich erstmal in den Harz um mich auszuprobieren. Ich fahre ein CC Hardtail (siehe Fotoalbum), was mich aber nicht davon abhält auch den ein oder anderen schönen Trail herunter zu fahren. Echtes Downhill oder Freeride Kurse sind dennoch nichts für mich. Sprich: Schwierigkeitsgrad bis S2 würde ich sagen.

Was ich suche: Eine mehrtägige Tour (3-5 Tage) durch den Harz mit mäßigem Schwierigkeitgrad aber dennoch gern hohen Trailanteilen.

Jetzt meine Fragen: Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen gesammelt mit der Organisation so einer Tour? Welche Angebote habt ihr wahrgenommen, was waren eure Eindrücke? Wie gehe ich die Planung am besten an? Ich nehme an, eine geführte Tour ist empfehlenswert, wenn man das Gelände nicht kennt oder? Wenn ungeführt, hat man natürlich mehr Flexibilität und kann nach Lust und Laune umplanen. Dann wäre aber sicher ein GPS-Gerät sinnvoll um sich mit den Karten nicht allzu sehr zu verfransen oder? Könnt ihr mir vielleicht was konkretes empfehlen?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfestellung.


----------



## st-bike (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo

ich habe schon zwei Transalps gemacht und mich jedes Mal mehr als unbedingt notwendig darauf vorbereitet. Dieses Jahr habe ich dann einmal eine Erfahrung der anderen Art gemacht. Drei Tag biken an Ostern mit 190 km und 4300 hm. Anfang Mai dann einmal über den Rennsteig im Thüringer Wald auch an drei Tagen. 186km und 4100hm. Der Rennsteig war anstrengender. Mein Tipp unterschätze das Mittelgebirge nicht. 10 Anstiege am Tag mit 100hm sind nicht zu vergleichen mit 1000hm am Stück.

Ansonsten denke ich hat der Harz eine ganz gute Infrastruktur. Da wirst du bzgl. Planung und Unterkünften keine Probleme bekommen. Selbst war ich noch nicht dort zum Biken. Such mal nach Harzer Hexenstieg oder schau in den Lokalteil des Formus hier, da treiben sich einige Biker aus dem Raum rum.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (21. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Tipps. Klar sind Mittelgebirge schon was ganz anderes als die Hügellandschaft um Stuttgart. Aber der Harz ist immerhin noch etwas leichter als die Alpen.
Habe die Webiste www.volksbank-arena-harz.de gefunden. Da gibt es GPS-Daten zu allen möglichen offiziellen MTB Tour-Routen. Dabei handelt es sich bei jeder Einzelroute immer um einen Rundkurs, die Routen können aber zu entsprechenden Etappentouren kombiniert werden. Die Frage ist nur, findet man das einfach so anhand der Ausschilderung oder braucht man nen GPS-Gerät? Hab zwar nen Android Smartphone, aber das würde ich mir nie an den Lenker klemmen. Zumal die Batterien nicht lang genug halten würden.

Wie ist das bei euch, macht ihr solche Touren auch allein? Aus meinem Freundeskreis wird höchstwahrscheinlich keiner Zeit haben, mitzukommen.


----------



## iglg (21. Mai 2011)

Die Harzarena hat meist Touren auf Forststraßen und eher geringem Trailanteil, aber durchaus schön.

Nur nach den Schildern zu fahren, ist allerdings nicht so gut. GPS wäre schon hilfreich. Aber das sage ich als Kartenlegastheniker


----------



## Thorsten1980 (21. Mai 2011)

Ich schmeiße einfach mal was anders in den Raum, vielleicht Interessant für dich!
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.65090.html


----------



## Heide-Daniel (21. Mai 2011)

Bei dem Wort Trans-Harz fällt mir sofort der Hexensteig ein. Der verläuft unter anderem durchs Bodetal und über den Brocken. Im Netz habe ich auch schon einmal einen Bericht darüber gelesen, habe aber leider keinen Link parat.


----------



## BiNkZ (22. Mai 2011)

Wieso nicht im Schwarzwald? 

Entweder Basecamp in Freiburg und genialste Singletrailtouren oder sowas wie Westweg?

Blackforestlove!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

Also den Harz mit einem Hardtail zu befahren ist absolut in Ordnung. Fahr auch eins und komme auf meinen Touren durch den Südharz nicht an die Grenzen (such sie auch nicht).
Der Link von dir ist schon mit der beste. Die Volkbank Arena Harz macht viele Veranstaltungen rund ums MTB. Außerdem gibts sehr gutes Kartenmaterial auch auf Papier von denen. Ich selber hab von jeder Ecke des Harzes eine solche Karte.
Wie möchtest du den fahren? Von Osten nach Westen, von Süden nach Norden oder umgekehrt? Solls eine Tour werden wo du deine Klamotten selber mitschleppst oder willst du sie von Unterkunft zu Unterkunft bringen lassen?


----------



## 12die4 (22. Mai 2011)

Eifel und Schwarzwald wären zwar auch schön, da ich aber von Celle aus starten werde (bei Hannover) liegt der Harz bedeutend näher.

Hexenstieg hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Ist der denn gut zu fahren? Wie siehts mit Wanderern aus? Ist natürlich auch blöd, wenn man ständig anhalten und absteigen muss wegen Gegenverkehr.

EDIT: Hab mir mal zwei Erfahrungsberichte zum Hexenstieg durchgelesen. Klingt echt klasse. Zweitägig wäre vielleicht schaffbar, aber im Sinne der Entspannung, hätte ich auch nix dagegen, das ganze in drei Tagen zu befahren.


----------



## Harzberti (22. Mai 2011)

Hexenstieg!!

Sehr gute wahl! Wenn auch der Ein oder Andere das anders sieht. Zum einen kommst du an vielen Sehenswürdigkeiten vorbei. Du fährst am Weltkultuerbe - Oberharzer Wasserregal - endlang. Hast, wenn du das möchtest, den Brocken (das höchste am Norden) dabei. 
Unterwegs jede menge Einkehrmöglichkeiten - auch Rustikale.

Plan' deine Tour evtl. so das du gegen späten Nachmittag (möglichst nicht am WE) das Bodetal erreichst. Und dann fahre dadurch - den Höhepunkt also zum Schluss

Soll heißen: Von Osterode nach Thale. Zwei oder drei Tage kein Problem. Der Hexenstieg ist auch nicht überlaufen - wenn dir Wanderer begegnen verhalte dich als Gast. Auch unter diesen Leuten gibt es solche und solche. 

GPS-Daten? Müsst ich mal schauen. 

Schönen Gruß und viel vergnügen im

*schönsten Bikerevier Norddeuschlands!*

harzberti


----------



## Emil_Strauss (22. Mai 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> Hexenstieg hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Ist der denn gut zu fahren? Wie siehts mit Wanderern aus? Ist natürlich auch blöd, wenn man ständig anhalten und absteigen muss wegen Gegenverkehr.
> 
> 
> Da es häufig auf breiten Forstwegen geht, gibts da wenig Probleme. Einzig das Bodetal..
> ...


 
Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (22. Mai 2011)

@Hartzberti: Hab mittlerweile GPS Daten vom Hexenstieg im Netz gefunden. Die werden schon stimmen, denke ich.
Wie siehts denn aus, angeblich ist das Bodetal ja eigentlich für Radfahrer gesperrt. Mit welchen Strafen muss man denn rechnen, wenn man erwischt wird?
Wo würdest du denn für einen Drei-Tage Trip die zwei Übernachtungen einplanen? Was bietet sich da an? Hab jetzt mal gedacht, Torfhaus und Königshütte wären gute Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten. Dann hätte man drei einigermaßen gleich lange Touren. Erst 33, dann 25 und dann 37km Länge (von Osterrode aus jetzt gerechnet). Die mittlere halt etwas kürzer, dafür mit dem Brocken dabei.

@Emil_Strauss: Hm, also der andere Bericht sagte was von 60% Trail, 30% Schotterwege und 10% asphaltiert. Kommt das deiner Erfahrung nach hin?
HKB? Was ist das?


----------



## 12die4 (24. Mai 2011)

Hier mal nen Screenshot aus Google Earth von meiner aktuellen Tourplanung. Auf Empfehlung von Harzberti nehme ich eine andere Route den Brocken hinauf. Gibts weitere Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## Gotti1 (26. Mai 2011)

Bin vor ca. 4Wochen die Transharz von RR  mitgefahren und war sehr begeistert.Schau einfach mal im Forum Berlin und Umgebung da findest Du bestimmt auch noch den Track.
grüße Stefan


----------



## Trialbiker82 (26. Mai 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> Hier mal nen Screenshot aus Google Earth von meiner aktuellen Tourplanung. Auf Empfehlung von Harzberti nehme ich eine andere Route den Brocken hinauf. Gibts weitere Verbesserungsvorschläge?



Schicke Tour die da rausgesucht hast!!
Werd ich auch mal machen wollen.
Freu mich schon auf einen Bericht


----------



## 12die4 (27. Mai 2011)

Ja, Bericht gibt's bestimmt dazu. Ich kann aber noch nicht sagen, wann genau ich fahren werde. Hängt vom Wetter ab und wann der Magdeburger Weg wieder befahrbar wird.


----------



## Harzberti (27. Mai 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> JHängt vom Wetter ab und wann der Magdeburger Weg wieder befahrbar wird.



wer's Wetter scheut ...

Und auf den Magdeburgerweg würde ich auch nicht warten. Erst das Falkenpärchen - danach die Aufräumarbeiten ... 
Zudem aus deiner Richtung viele Schiebepassagen.

Da kann das schon Herbst werden.

Man geh's an!

Harzberti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (27. Mai 2011)

Nene, bis Herbst warte ich ganz sicher nicht. 
Angepeilt hab ich jetzt erstmal 17.-19. Juni. Kann aber auch noch nen Wochenende früher oder später werden.


----------



## Dr.BunnyHop (7. Juni 2011)

Wie wäre es mit dem Schwäbische-Alb X-ing? Wenn du ab und zu die Forstautobahnen verlässt und auf die Trails ausweichst, dann hast du eine richtig schöne Tour. Besonders das Gebiet zwischen Hohenzollern und Donautal ist landschaftlich wunderschön und abwechslungsreich. Die Jungs von www.capendo.de können dir sicherlich noch paar Tipps geben!


----------



## 12die4 (7. Juni 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich starte von Hannover aus. Da liegt der Harz wesentlich näher als die Schwäbische Alb. Auch wenn man da sicher auch toll Biken kann.


----------



## Harzberti (7. Juni 2011)

Oder der Thüringer Wald. Rennsteig ick hör dir rufen ...
oder Bayrischer Wald, oder, oder

Sehr gute Entscheidung ist gefallen!! Das schönste Bikerevier Norddeuschlands soll es sein. Und das ist gut so! Auf in den Harz.

Wer sich gut informiert findet hier sicherlich sein Mountainbikerglück

Am besten ihr überzeugt euch selbst.

Weltkulturerbe Oberharzer Wasserregal
Volksbankarena, HarzerHexenStieg, Försterstieg, Harzer Baudenstieg ...

Eine Saison wird nicht reichen alle Highlights abzuradeln.

Glück Auf!

Harzberti


----------



## 12die4 (9. Juni 2011)

So, hier mal eine Packliste. Könnten diejenigen von euch, die mit mehrtägigen Touren schon Erfahrung haben, mal drüber schauen?

Dinge mit einem (O) dahinter muss ich noch besorgen. Den Rest hab ich schon bzw. ist bestellt.

- Fahrradhelm (logisch)
- Bikeschuhe (logisch)
- zwei Biketrikots kurzärmelig
- zwei dünne Funktionsunterhemden (falls es mal etwas frischer wird)
- zwei Radhosen (eine Shorts und eine Stretch, je kurz und mit Sitzpolster)
- Radbrille (O)
- Radhandschuhe (kurz)
- Rucksack (hat 37l Stauvolumen, vermutlich leicht überdimensioniert)

- Multitool inkl. Reifenheber
- Minipumpe
- Ersatzschlauch (oder lieber zwei?)
- Reifen-Flickset (falls mal ein Schlauch schlapp macht, hab ich die Chance ihn am Abend wieder zu flicken)
- Ersatzbremsbeläge (ein Satz, also z.B. fürs Vorderrad)
- Handwaschmittel (damit ich mir am Abend vielleicht mal die verschwitzten Kleider reinigen kann)

- Trinkflaschen (1x 750ml, 1x 500ml, im Flaschenhalter montiert)
- Getränkepulver (O) (ist das sinnvoll?)
- ca. 2 Müsliriegel pro Tag (insgesamt also 6) (O)
- Wanderkarten vom Harz in 1:50.000
- Wanderpass und Begleitheft "Harzer Hexenstieg"

Bei niedrigen Temperaturen, unterhalb von ca 20 Grad, werde ich zusätzlich mitnehmen:
- Windjacke oder Wintertrikot (was ist besser?)
- lange Jogginghose und Liner mit Sitzpolster (als Ersatz für eine der beiden kurzen Hosen)

Regenequipment in dem Sinne habe ich nicht. Nur eine uralte Regenhose, die aber total Luftdicht ist. Daher auch unangenehm zu tragen, weil der Schweiß nicht trocknet. Die Windjacke ist Regenabweisend, aber nicht -dicht. Daher werde ich wohl einfach hoffen, dass es einigermaßen trocken bleibt. Und aus Zucker bin ich ja nun auch nicht. 

Fehlt was? Ist was überflüssig?


----------



## Harzberti (9. Juni 2011)

Hi Till,

sieht doch erst mal recht sinnig aus.

Ob man evtl. Armlinge + Beinlinge mitnimmt, hängt davon ab ob man sie schon hat oder noch anschaffen muss. Ich hab (fast) immer welche dabei.

Auf dem Brocken kann es, auch wenn das Wetter vorher noch super war, schnell umschlagen, ein kalter Wind bläst da oben fast unendwegt.

Die Abfahrt wird ungemütlich, wenn man nichts gegen die Kälte im Gepäck hat.

Ein Handy hast du sicherlich eingepackt. 

Taschenmesser - brauchbar
Getränkepulver - wenn's dir schmeckt. Im Harz findest du ganz leckeres Quellwasser. Ich schütt' meine Plörre dann immer weg und nimm dieses frisch.

Riegel - nach geschmack. Eine herzhafte Kniffke (Knäckebrot) schmeckt (mir persönlich) einfach besser. 

Wie bist du technisch veranlagt? Mir ist im Harz mal ein Schaltauge gebrochen. *Das* ersetzt dir unterwegs kaum einer - weils die Dinger in einer Million ausführungen gibt. Wer dann ein passendes hat - dem *kann* geholfen werden.

Wenn du Flickzeug hast - sollte ein Schlauch ausreichen.

Bert


----------



## 12die4 (9. Juni 2011)

Ja, Schaltauge wäre vermutlich auch nicht verkehrt. Ich frage mich aber, ob bei meinem Schaltwerk nicht eher das Carbon bricht anstelle des Schaltauges.  Bin außerdem nicht unbedingt risikofreudig unterwegs, zumal ich allein fahren werde. Daher glaube ich nicht, dass das Schaltauge wirklich in Gefahr sein wird. Ich frag aber mal bei Univega nach, ob die mir sowas zuschicken können. Sowas zu haben, schadet denke ich nie.

Armlinge und Beinlinge habe ich bisher nicht. Ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt. Aber die extra für die Tour zu kaufen, finde ich etwas unnötig. Was macht als Ersatz am meisten Sinn? Habe an wärmenden Kleidungsstücken wie gesagt nur ne lange Jogginghose, Windjacke und Wintertrikot.
Taschenmesser habe ich auch nicht und hoffe mal, es auch nicht zu brauchen. Weder für Reparaturen, noch für die Abwehr von Bike-Dieben. ^^

Klar, das Handy wird eingepackt. Hab zwar sowieso immer ein Neopren-Etui drum, aber zur Sicherheit tu ich das Ganze glaube ich noch in eine kleine Tupperdose.

Getränkepulver ist sone Sache. Quellwasser ist mir eigentlich auch lieber, aber die Möglichkeit zu haben, ein paar Nährstoffe reinzupacken, wenn es einem unterwegs mal nicht so gut gehen sollte, ist schon hilfreich. Ich hab hier aber noch eine Probierpackung von sonem Zeugs. Vielleicht reicht das ja auch.


----------



## Harzberti (9. Juni 2011)

Und wenn du dann den schönen Harz besucht und beradelt hast, und er hat einen soo guten Eindruck bei dir hinterlassen dann guckst du anschließend hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8401364#post8401364

Dort findest du das ultimative *Harz Mountainbiketrikot* das jetzt schon Kulstatus erreicht hat 

GlückAuf!


----------



## 12die4 (17. Juni 2011)

Also mal nen kleines Update. Ich hatte ursprünglich dieses Wochenende für meine Tour anvisiert. Laut Wetterbericht soll es aber das ganze WE über sehr regnerisch sein. Daher wird meine Fahrt wohl nächstes Wochenende erst losgehen. Dort ist dann die Chance auf Sonnenschein besser und die Temperaturen steigen auch wieder leicht an. Auch wenn 16-18° immernoch recht kühl sein dürften. Also meine Windjacke nehme ich auf alle Fälle mit. Zumindest auf dem Brocken ist die äußerst sinnvoll. Die lange Jogginghose vermutlich auch, je nachdem wie sich die Wettervorhersage entwickelt.

Schaltauge habe ich beim Hersteller mal angefragt, aber das müsste ich über einen Fachhändler ordern. Das würde also vermutlich gar nicht mehr rechtzeitig ankommen und daher hoffe ich jetzt einfach mal, dass ich es nicht brauchen werde. Drückt mir die Daumen. 

Die Tage werde ich mal meinen Rucksack probepacken und schauen, wie er sich trägt. Vielleicht fahr ich damit dann auch mal eine Testrunde, um mich dran zu gewöhnen. Allerdings ist das im Flachland hier wohl schwer mit dem Harz zu vergleichen. Das einzige, was mir jetzt noch fehlt, ist die Radbrille. Da werde ich hoffentlich morgen mal Zeit finden, in der Stadt zu stöbern. Aber die Auswahl wird vermutlich nicht so groß sein.

Ich überlege außerdem noch einen Satz Freizeitkleidung einzupacken, falls man abends dann nochmal los und die Etappenziele erkunden will. Was meint ihr? Überflüssig (wegen Zusatzgewicht) oder doch ratsam?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (17. Juni 2011)

> Ich überlege außerdem noch einen Satz Freizeitkleidung einzupacken,  falls man abends dann nochmal los und die Etappenziele erkunden will.  Was meint ihr? Überflüssig (wegen Zusatzgewicht) oder doch ratsam?


Ich glaub nicht das du was brauchst. Abends wirste ganz schöne knülle sein.

Hab mir mal bei Rose ein paar Brillen geordert. Die Alpinas haben mir am besten gefallen, ganz besonders die Tri  Effekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzberti (17. Juni 2011)

12die4 schrieb:


> Schaltauge habe ich beim Hersteller mal angefragt, aber das müsste ich über einen Fachhändler ordern. Das würde also vermutlich gar nicht mehr rechtzeitig ankommen und daher hoffe ich jetzt einfach mal, dass ich es nicht brauchen werde. Drückt mir die Daumen.



Das brauchst du bestimmt nicht. Mein Tip ging nur dahin weil mir mal eins gebrochen ist und ich mal in der Nähe vom Brocken jemanden getroffen habe, dem eines gebrochen war.

Must schon kräftig anecken bevor das bricht.

Klamotten würde *ich *so mitnehmen, das ich Abends auch mal 'n happen Essen gehen kann.

Du Übernachtest in Torfhaus? In der Bavaria Alm ist es nicht am ungemütlichsten 

Bert


----------



## 12die4 (20. Juni 2011)

Hm, laut wetter.com soll es nun auch nächstes Wochenende sehr wahrscheinlich regnen und vorallem wird es in den höheren Lagen bitterkalt (6-8° C). Habe zwar auch wärmere Kleidung, aber dafür wär ich dann wahrscheinlich immer noch etwas zu dünn angezogen. Nach aktuellem Stand müsste ich die Tour also nochmal ne Woche verschieben. 

Dann scheinen die Temperaturen endlich wieder hochzugehen. Das Wochenende drauf sind Temperaturen von 15-23° C vorhergesagt. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass das stimmt.


----------



## 12die4 (3. Juli 2011)

*grummel* Derzeit hat die JH keine Zimmer frei. Also darf ich es wieder ein paar Tage verschieben.  Wenigstens werd ich demnächst flexibeler, weil ich nicht mehr als WE gebunden bin. Die Ferien beginnen.


----------



## 12die4 (30. Juli 2011)

Soooo, nun hab ich es endlich geschafft und war im Harz. 
Hab euch ja versprochen, einen Erfahrungsbericht zu geben. Da der nen bisschen ausfÃ¼hrlicher werden soll, dÃ¼rfte sicher einige hier interessieren, will ich es jetzt noch machen, wo die Erinnerungen frisch sind.

StreckenfÃ¼hrung:
Es ging also den Hexenstieg entlang. Startpunkt war Osterode, Endpunkt Thale. Dabei kann man sich an zwei Stellen entscheiden, eine Nord- oder eine alternative SÃ¼droute zu wÃ¤hlen. Die erste SÃ¼droute umfÃ¤hrt den Brocken und fÃ¼hrt durch Braunlage, die zweite SÃ¼droute fÃ¼hrt entlang des alten KÃ¶hlerpfades und sÃ¼dlich der Rappbodetalsperre bis Treseburg. Ich wÃ¤hlte beide Male die Nordroute, die Ã¼ber den Brocken und durch Neuwerk nÃ¶rdlich am Rappbodetalsperrensystem vorbei fÃ¼hrt. Im Abschnitt zwischen Torfhaus und Brocken wurde allerdings eine Alternativroute gewÃ¤hlt, die mir von harzberti hier empfohlen wurde. DafÃ¼r schonmal vielen Dank.
Anstatt dem Goetheweg entlang der Brockenbahn zu folgen, fÃ¼hrte mein Weg zunÃ¤chst den Kaiserweg nach Norden entlang, am Skidenkmal vorbei und von dort auf den wunderschÃ¶nen Ecker-Pionierweg. AnschlieÃend wurde der Eckerstausee umrundet und Ã¼ber die Ranger-Station "Scharfenstein" ging es zu den IlsefÃ¤llen noch weiter ins Tal hinab. AnschlieÃend erfolgte ein steiler und andauernder Aufstieg entlang der Bremer HÃ¼tte und der Stempelsbuche bis am Ilsetal hinauf bis zum Gelben Brink und von dort auf die BrockenstraÃe.

Durch den Umweg ergab sich eine Gesamtdistanz von knapp 130km und insgesamt etwa 3300 HÃ¶henmeter. Das mÃ¶gen manche Sportskanonen an einem Tag schaffen. Mir ging es aber auch darum, die Landschaft zu genieÃen und Touristenattraktionen mitzunehmen. Ich unterteilte die Strecke dementsprechend in drei Tagesetappen. Ãbernachtungen erfolgten in Torfhaus, KÃ¶nigshÃ¼tte und noch einmal am Zielort Thale um erholt die RÃ¼ckfahrt angehen zu kÃ¶nnen.

Impressionen:

_Tag 1:_
Meine Tour startete am Mittwoch gegen 10 Uhr am offiziellen Startpunkt in Osterrode. Mit dem nÃ¶tigsten bepackt (aber auch fÃ¼r verschiedenstes Wetter gerÃ¼stet, da die Vorhersagen nicht allzu rosig waren) ging es dann auch los, den Hundschen Weg entlang, der von Beginn an bergauf fÃ¼hrt. Die ersten 500 Meter verlÃ¤uft er noch auf einer geteerten StraÃe, doch Osterrode ist bald verlassen und die Fahrt geht auf breiten Schotterwegen weiter (man nennt sie wohl auch Waldautobahnen). Von Beginn an auffallend ist die gute Ausschilderung des Hexenstiegs, die einen Blick auf die Landkarte Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig macht. Auf den ersten Kilometern werden vorallem HÃ¶henmeter vernichtet, auch wenn die Anstiege hÃ¶chstens mÃ¤Ãig ausfallen. Fahrtechnisch verlangt der Hexenstieg dem Biker hier wenig bis gar nichts ab. Als Beispiel darf genannt sein, dass ich die ersten 10km komplett mit geschlossener Gabel gefahren bin, da fÃ¼r Federung keine Notwendigkeit bestand. Nach gefÃ¼hlten 8km erreicht man den Eselsplatz, mit der ersten Stempelstelle entlang der Route. Der Eselsplatz gehÃ¶rt zu den zwei Pflichtstempeln fÃ¼r das Erreichen der Hexenstieg-Nadel. Also nicht dran vorbei fahren! Zuvor konnte man sich an ersten Blicken ins Tal, z.B. auf Lerbach hinab, erfreuen. Ein paar Kilometer nach dem Eselsplatz beginnen dann erste, wenn auch kurze Trailabschnitte von niedrigem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Immer weiter schlÃ¤ngelt sich der Hundsche Weg zumeist bergauf in Richtung Clausthal bzw. Buntenbock und auch die Trailanteile entlang der Route mehren sich langsam. Mit den BÃ¤renbrucher Teichen kÃ¼ndigt sich Buntenbock dann entgÃ¼ltig an (Stempelstelle). Die Claustal-Zellerfeldsche Hochebene ist erreicht. Das GelÃ¤nde verflacht aber nur kurz. Weiterhin wechseln sich Trails mit breiten Schotterstrecken ab. Vorbei an der Huttaler-Widerwaage, die einen wichtigen Teil des Oberharzer Wasserregals zur Wasserversorgung der Bergwerke darstellte (Stempelstelle), fÃ¼hrte mich der Weg gegen 12 Uhr zum Polsterberger Hubhaus zum Mittagessen. Der den ganzen Vormittag bereits drohende Himmel entlud sich glÃ¼ckerweise in dem Moment, als ich ein Dach Ã¼ber dem Kopf und ein warmes (und leckeres) Essen vor meinem Bauch hatte. Ein nettes Ehepaar aus Hannover schilderte mir am Nachbartisch wÃ¤hrendessen, wie oft sie den Harz besuchen wÃ¼rden und dass das Hubhaus zu einem ihrer regelmÃ¤Ãigen Ausflugziele gehÃ¶re. Auch das Hubhaus gehÃ¶rte zum Wasserregal und beherbergte Pumpen, die nach dem Prinzip "Wasser hebt Wasser" funktionierten. Weiter talwÃ¤rts floss Wasser Ã¼ber ein Wasserrad und trieb damit, Ã¼ber hunderte Meter lange FeldgestÃ¤nge, die Pumpen im Hubhaus, die wiederum anderes Wasser auf die Berge hinauf fÃ¶rderten. Nachdem der Wolkenbruch Ã¼berstanden und ich gut gesÃ¤ttigt war, setzte ich mich wieder auf das Rad um einen Abstecher zum nahegelegenen JÃ¤gersbleeker Teich (Stempelstelle) zu machen. Der See wird Ã¼ber einen leicht befahrbaren nach dem Regen recht schlammigen Trail erreicht. AnschlieÃend kehrte ich zurÃ¼ck auf den Hexenstieg und fÃ¼hr in Richtung Sperberhaier Dammhaus. Das Gasthaus, dass fÃ¼r seine Riesenwindbeutel bekannt ist, wird Ã¼ber einen Damm erreicht, der entlang der neuen BundesstraÃe fÃ¼hrt. Hinter dem Dammhaus fÃ¼hrt der Hexensteig das erste Mal duch einen Trailabschnitt mit hÃ¶herem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Einige schmale UmzÃ¤unungen mÃ¼ssen durchfahren werden, der Weg windet sich und geht mehrere Male fÃ¼r einige Meter steil bergab oder bergauf. Erschwerend kam fÃ¼r mich der tiefe Matsch hinzu, den die Wanderer hier schon hinterlassen hatten. Empfehlenswert ist der Stop an einem Brunnen entlang dieses Wegabschnittes, an dem man seine Trinkflaschen mit frischem Quellwasser auffÃ¼llen kann. Kurz danach wird die BundesstraÃe Ã¼berquert und der Hexenstieg fÃ¼hrt immer weiter entlang des Dammgrabens und vorbei an der Stadt Altenau, die man entlang des Pfades aus einiger Entfernung Ã¼berblicken kann. Der Dammgraben schlingt sich um Berge, verlÃ¤uft dabei aber weitgehend eben und der Weg hÃ¤lt kaum Schwierigkeiten bereit, sodass man fÃ¼r diesen Abschnitt des Hexenstiegs kein Mountainbike brÃ¤uchte. DafÃ¼r kann man sich die Natur zu GemÃ¼te fÃ¼hren. Faszinierend fand ich dabei, wie der Dammgraben an einigen Stellen laut rauscht und kaum ist man 10m weiter gefahren herrscht absolute Stille. Das wirkte in etwa so, als hÃ¤tte jemand einen Lautsprecher auf Stumm gestellt und passt zum Mythos Hexenstieg. Mit dem Erreichen des FÃ¶rster-Ludwig-Platzes (Stempelstelle; Achtung: man ist schnell dran vorbei gefahren!) verlÃ¤sst der Hexenstieg den Dammgraben, der bis hier unterirdisch verlÃ¤uft. Es folgt der wohl schwierigste Abschnitt des Hexenstiegs: der Magdeburger Weg hinauf nach Torfhaus. Nun muss ich sagen, dass ich technisch auf dem Bike noch nicht allzu erfahren bin. Trotzdem empfand ich den Magdeburger Weg bergauf mit Ausnahme einzelner kurzer Abschnitte als nicht fahrbar. Wieder kam Matsch erschwerend hinzu und auch durchgesÃ¤gte BÃ¤ume, die umgestÃ¼rzt waren, erschwerten den Vormarsch. Aber auch mit besserem Equipment und trockenem Boden wÃ¤re es mir wohl schwer gefallen hier durchzukommen und so kam es, dass mir die letzten 5km bis Torfhaus alle verbliebenen KrÃ¤fte raubten und ich ein wenig angesÃ¤uert in der Jugendherberge ankam. Wohlgemerkt, der Magdeburger Weg ist landschaftlich wunderschÃ¶n und die BewÃ¤ltigung eine echte Erfahrung, besonders der Bereich "Steile Wand", in dem man in einer nahezu senkrechten Bergwand (GefÃ¤lle von z.T. Ã¼ber 200%) entlang klettert. Auf zwei RÃ¤dern ist der Magdeburger Weg fÃ¼r mich aber nichts. Auch bergab kann ich mir nich vorstellen, dass ich mich ihn zu fahren trauen wÃ¼rde. DafÃ¼r bin ich in brenzligen Situationen einfach zu verkrampft. 
In der Jugendherberge war ich dann bereits gegen 21h im Bett.

_Tag 2:_
Am nÃ¤chsten Tag kam ich mit einem anderen Biker aus der OsnabrÃ¼cker Gegend ins GesprÃ¤ch und wir sind dann kurzerhand bis zum Brocken gemeinsam gefahren. Wie bereits erwÃ¤hnt wandten wir uns vom Hexenstieg ab. Etwas deprimierend ist das GefÃ¼hl schon, wenn man sich am Vortag auf 820hm gekÃ¤mpft hat und sie dann am nÃ¤chsten Tag in endloser Bergabfahrt wieder vernichtet, wohlwissend dass der Brockengipfel mit etwa 1120hm noch ansteht. Nach nur wenigen Metern auf dem Goetheweg fÃ¼hren wir also den Kaiserweg entlang, der ein idealer Trail ist. Mittelbreit mit grobfelsigem Terrain, mal grÃ¶Ãere, mal kleinere Brocken, die im Weg liegen (auf die richtige Fahrspur kommt es an). Ein oder zweimal war dann doch Schieben angesagt. Insgesamt fÃ¼r erfahrenere Biker aber sicher komplett fahrbar und sehr spaÃig. Ein paar weitere hundert Meter auf Schotterwegen und das Skidenkmal (Stempelstelle) ist erreicht. Von hier ab geht ein weiterer wunderschÃ¶ner Trail hinab ins Eckertal. Ãhnlich wie der Kaiserweg zuvor, aber steiler und dafÃ¼r seltener die ganz groÃen HÃ¼rden - fÃ¼r mich ideal. Bald hÃ¶rt man die Ecker bereits rauschen und folgt ihr flussabwÃ¤rts den Pionierweg entlang. Der Pionierweg ist ein ca. 40-50cm breiter Trail mÃ¤Ãiger Schwierigkeit, der viel SpaÃ macht und eine tolle Aussicht offenbart. GlÃ¼cklicherweise hatte sich das schlechte Wetter vom Vortag verzogen und es schien die Sonne. So konnten wir den Ausblick auf den wunderschÃ¶nen Eckerstausee genieÃen. Er kann entlang schÃ¶ner Trails (hier ist Schwung wichtig, der uns leider teilweise fehlte) bis zur Staumauer umfahren werden. Hier versteckt sich die nÃ¤chste Stempelstelle, die ich leider selber verpasst habe. Nachdem die Staumauer Ã¼berquert war, ging es immer weiter herum um den Stausee. Wir folgten dem Trail, immer der Ausschilderung in Richtung Scharfenstein folgend. Nach einem kurzen aber knackigen Anstieg war die Ranger-Station in Sichtweite, wo es eine kleine StÃ¤rkung fÃ¼r den Brockenaufstieg gab und wir das Wetter genossen. Doch zunÃ¤chst ging es noch weiter bergab in Richtung IlsefÃ¤lle. Die Bremer HÃ¼tte an den oberen IlsefÃ¤llen hatte ich mir als weitere Stempelstelle herausgesucht, die ich anfahren wollte. Um sie zu erreichen machte es aber keinen Sinn Ã¼ber die Stempelsbuche zu fahren. Wir wÃ¤hlten also den weiten Weg hinab ins Ilsetal und von dort an wieder hinauf zur Bremer HÃ¼tte. Die IlsefÃ¤lle sind als Zwischenstopp sehr zu empfehlen. Ein enger und zum Teil stark verblockter Trail fÃ¼hrt bergauf entlang der Ilse. Leider, bei dem Terrain und der Wandererzahl aber nachvollziehbar, herrscht hier Mountainbike-Verbot, sodass wir schieben mussten. Nachdem die Bremer HÃ¼tte erreicht und der Stempel abgeholt war, war die Stempelsbuche der nÃ¤chste Zielpunkt, der angefahren werden wollte. Der breite Schotterweg dahin war leider von schwerem RÃ¤umgerÃ¤t so misshandelt worden, dass wir kurzerhand einen schmalen Trail mitten durch ein Feld mit Granitfelsen wÃ¤hlten. Unter knallender Sonne ging es einen Pfad hinauf, der in die andere Richtung sicher jedem Downhiller mÃ¤chtig Freude bereiten wÃ¼rde. Mir wÃ¤re etwas fahrbares in dem Moment aber natÃ¼rlich lieber gewesen als erneut viele Schiebe- und Tragepassagen. Immerhin kamen wir am Ende an der Stempelsbuche wieder auf dem Schotterweg zurÃ¼ck und machten eine kurze Pause. Was folgte, war ein gefÃ¼hlt nicht enden wollender Anstieg entlang des Ilsetals auf Schotterwegen mit konstant hoher Steigung und auch noch zumeist in der Sonne. Wer bereits einen Alpencross hinter sich hat, wird es kennen. Kilometerlange Rampen im kleinsteng Gang bei 5-6 km/h. Da fÃ¤ngt der Kopf zu glÃ¼hen an. Der Weg fÃ¼hrt an der Versteckten Ilse vorbei, die man hier zwar rauschen hÃ¶rt, jedoch aufgrund groÃer GranitblÃ¶cke nicht sehen kann, bis zum Gelben Brink (Stempelstelle), an dem die BrockenstaÃe erreicht ist. Der Aufstieg zum Gipfel ist hier aber erst zur HÃ¤lfte gemeistert. Insgesamt waren es zwischen untere IlsefÃ¤lle (ca. 400hm) und Brockengipfel mehr als 700hm auf 10km LÃ¤nge, die meisten davon auf den letzten 7km ab der Stempelsbuche. Umso glÃ¼cklicher war ich, als ich dem Gipfel erreicht habe und die an diesem Tag hervorragende Aussicht genieÃen konnte. Nachdem ich einen weiteren Stempel am Brockenhaus eingesammelt hatte, verabschiedete ich mich von meiner Begleitung und fuhr wieder hinab am Gelben Brink vorbei auf dem ausgeschilderten Hexenstieg. Der verlÃ¤sst die BrockenstraÃe unweit vom Gelben Brink wieder und wechselt sich hier zwischen leicht fahrbaren breiten Trails und Schotterwegen ab. Es geht stÃ¤ndig bergab, sodass man schnell zu viel Fahrt aufnimmt und an einigen Aussichtspunkten vorbei fÃ¤hrt. So bei mir geschehen am Ahrentsklint. Obwohl die dortige Stempelstelle zum Hexenstieg gehÃ¶rt, liegt er etwas abseits der ausgeschilderten Route. Bis ich meinen Fehler bemerkte, war ich bereits am nÃ¤chsten Stopp, dem Trudenstein (Stempelstelle) angekommen. Macht nichts, denn auch hier erhÃ¤lt man nach Erklimmen der Granitfelsen einen tollen Rundblick auf den Oberharz. Auf der weiteren Strecke in Richtung Drei Annen Hohne muss ich wohl einmal einen Hexenstieg Wegweiser Ã¼bersehen haben, da ich weiter entlang des GlashÃ¼ttenweges keine Hexensymbole mehr erkennen konnte. Das machte aber auch nichts, da ich trotzdem problemlos in das Ãrtchen mit Brockenbahn-Bahnhof gefunden habe. Dort gab es direkt am Bahnhof eine weitere StÃ¤rkung, zumal meine Trinkreserven vollkommen aufgebraucht waren und ich nutzte die Zeit den alten Dampfloks zuzusehen. Wenig spÃ¤ter ging es weiter in relativ flachem Terrain auf Schotterpisten bis in das Ãrtchen KÃ¶nigshÃ¼tte, in dem ich mein Nachtdomizil fand. Zuvor galt es aber am KÃ¶nigshÃ¼tter Wasserfall eine Pause zu machen. Die Stempelstelle ist hier am oberen Ende des Wasserfalls versteckt. Um sie zu erreichen ist ein steiler Pfad zu erklimmen.

_Tag3:_
  Zum GlÃ¼ck hatte sich das Wetter einigermaÃen gehalten und es blieb Ã¼ber weite Strecken sonnig. Die letzte Etappe der Hexenstiegtour sollte durch das malerische Bodetal fÃ¼hren, dem angeblich schÃ¶nsten Abschnitt des Hexenstiegs. Entsprechend war ich auf diesen Tag besonders gespannt. ZunÃ¤chst ging es jedoch am Ortsende von KÃ¶nigshÃ¼tte zur alten KÃ¶nigsburg-Ruine hinauf (Stempelstelle) von der aus man KÃ¶nigshÃ¼tte Ã¼berblicken kann. Der weitere Weg fÃ¼hrt auf Schotterwegen entlang der Bode, die hier noch in einem breiten Flussbett flieÃt. Die Natur wirkt rau und erinnert hier an das Hochgebirge, mit der Ausnahme dass der Weg ebenerdig verlÃ¤uft. Bald schon ist die Trogfurter BrÃ¼cke (Stempelstelle) erreicht, die die erste Staumauer des Rappbodetal-Sperrensystems ist. Das Sperrensystem nÃ¼tzt gleichermaÃen der FlutprÃ¤vention zur Schneeschmelze, der Energiegewinnung Ã¼ber Wasserkraftwerke, der Fischzucht und dem Bootsport. Der Hexenstieg besteht hier weitgehend aus Schotterstrecken, fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten bleiben aus. Allerdings sind immer wieder kleinere oder mittlere Anstiege zu bewÃ¤ltigen. Einer davon muss kurz vor dem, fÃ¼r seine TropfsteinhÃ¶hlen bekannten, Ort RÃ¼beland bewÃ¤ltigt werden. Erreicht man RÃ¼beland hat man die MÃ¶glichkeit mit einem 100m-Abstecher am Goethe-Pavillon nicht nur einen tollen Ausblick Ã¼ber RÃ¼beland und das Umland zu genieÃen, man kann sich auch noch einen weiteren Stempel abholen. Hinter diese Wegkreuzung fÃ¼hrt der Hexenstieg Ã¼ber einen Trail steil hinunter in den zwischen steilen BerghÃ¤ngen und Granitklippen gelegenen Ort. Ãber einen gut befahrbaren Weg geht es weiter in Richtung Neuwerk, das ich als eines der Perlen entlang des Hexenstiegs empfunden habe. Das verschlafene Ãrtchen ist mit Hexenfiguren geschmÃ¼ckt. Hinter Neuwerk beginnt ein endloser recht flowiger Trail mit abwechselungsreichem Terrain. Hier kann ich lange Handschuhe empfehlen, da sonst die Brennnesseln und HimbeerstrÃ¤ucher, die den Weg vereinzelt etwas zuwuchern die Finger maltrÃ¤tieren. Durch den engen Pfad wird es auch manchmal schwer Wanderern auszuweichen. Doch die allermeisten sind sehr freundlich und machen bereits frÃ¼hzeitig Platz. Ein paar Kilometer weiter steigt der Hexenstieg am Schieferberg steil an. Wer keine gute Kondition hat, muss hier schieben. Mit einem Blick nach rechts kann man dafÃ¼r die mÃ¤chtige Rappbodetalsperre, Deutschlands hÃ¶chste Staumauer, erspÃ¤hen. AuÃerdem entschÃ¤digen die anschlieÃenden abwechslungsreichen traillastigen Passagen nach dem Anstieg fÃ¼r die Torturen. Immer wieder gibt der Weg den Blick auf das Talsperrensystem frei. So lÃ¤sst sich das groÃe Pumpspeicherkraftwerk erkennen. Wenig spÃ¤ter ist die Wendefurther Talsperre erreicht (Stempelstelle auf der Bergseite) und ich stÃ¤rke mich mit einem reichhaltigen Mittagessen. Hinter Wendefurth beginnt allmÃ¤hlich das Bodetal, zunÃ¤chst von seichten BerghÃ¤ngen umrandet, wird die Kluft, die die Bode in die Landschaft schneidet Ã¼ber Altenbrack bis nach Treseburg immer tiefer. Bei Altenbrak gibt es an der SchÃ¶neburg eine weitere Stempelstelle. Leider habe ich hier auch die Ausschilderung verpasst. Auch weitere Abstecher entlang der Route, beispielsweise auf die Aussichtspunkte Wilhelmsblick oder WeiÃer Hirsch (Stempelstelle) werden empfohlen. Da ich mir am Vormittag aber bereits viel Zeit gelassen hatte und ich das Bodetal noch vor mir hatte, wollte ich diese Umwege nicht nehmen. Zwischen Wendefurth und Treseburg ist die Strecke leider wieder weitgehend eine Schotterpiste, sodass zwar schnell Kilometer gemacht werden, die Herausforderung aber ein wenig fehlt. Ab Treseburg Ã¤ndert sich das jedoch. Hier beginnt das Naturschutzgebiet Bodetal und der Weg wandelt sich zusehends in einen Trail mit zunÃ¤chst niedriger, dann mittlerer Schwierigkeitsstufe. Kurze Rampen und Berabpassagen wechseln sich ab, der Pfad wird immer verblockter. Unweit von Treseburg befindet sich die Sonnenklippe, die ein Motiv auf vielen HarzbroschÃ¼ren ist und tatsÃ¤chlich stach sie sofort ins Auge, da sie ihrem Namen alle Ehre machte und im Sonnenlicht zu leuchten schien. Hier befindet sich auch die zweite Stempelstelle, die fÃ¼r den Erhalt der Hexenstieg-Nadel erforderlich ist. Also nicht verpassen! Das weitere Bodetal ist natÃ¼rlich eine Augenweide. Wer hier noch nie gewesen ist, sollte dem âGrand Canyon des Harzesâ unbedingt mal einen Besuch abstatten. Auch der Wanderweg entlang des Bodetals macht viel SpaÃ zu fahren. Allerdings muss jederzeit RÃ¼cksicht auf die zahlreichen Wanderer genommen werden. Darum werden einige Steine und Stufen zu unwegsamen Hindernissen, die mit Schwung kein Problem darstellen wÃ¼rden. Die Klippen rechts und links tÃ¼rmen sich immer hÃ¶her auf, bis die Rosstrappe auf der linken Seite in Sichtweite kommt. UrsprÃ¼nglich hatte ich geplant, die Schurre hinauf zu stapfen um den tollen Ausblick zu genieÃen. Leider wurde die Schurre vor einiger Zeit von einem groÃen Erdrutsch verschÃ¼ttet und ist seither nicht mehr begehbar. Im Bereich der Rosstrappe wird der Wanderpfad auch derart unwegsam, dass es sogar schwer fÃ¤llt, das Rad zu schieben. Meine Radschuhe haben auch wohlgemerkt suboptimalen Grip zum Bergsteigen. Die Cleats machen das Ganze zu einer rutschigen Angelegenheit. Ãber schroffe Felsstufen hinab fÃ¼hrt der Weg bis zur TeufelsbrÃ¼cke, die aus der anderen Richtung kommend die Herausforderungen an die Wanderer ankÃ¼ndigt. Nur ein kleines StÃ¼ckchen weiter lag auch bereits das Gasthaus KÃ¶nigsruhe, dass ich mir zur Ãbernachtung ausgesucht hatte. Allerdings lieÃ ich es mir nicht nehmen, am Abend Ã¼ber den PrÃ¤sidentenweg noch zur Rosstrappe hinauf zu wandern. Diesmal blieb mein Bike allerdings zurÃ¼ck. Zu FuÃ war der 4km-Umweg bereits anstrengend genug. Unterwegs konnte ich noch einen Blick auf den Rosstrappen-Downhill werfen, der zu der spÃ¤ten Tageszeit aber natÃ¼rlich nicht mehr befahren wurde. FÃ¼r mein Cross-Country Rad wÃ¤re das wohl eher nichts gewesen. 

Am nÃ¤chsten Morgen habe ich mir noch im TouristenbÃ¼ro schnell meine Wandernadeln (Bronze und Silber) abgeholt. Die Hexenstieg-Nadel war leider vergriffen. Scheinbar waren noch einige andere in der Urlaubszeit auf dieselbe Idee gekommen. ^^

ÃbernachtungsmÃ¶glichkeiten:
- Die erste Ãbernachtung erfolgte in der Jugendherberge Torfhaus. EZ-Preis inklusive Toilette und Dusche auf dem Zimmer liegt mit 31â¬ (Junior-Preis bis 26 Jahre) inkl. FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck recht hoch. Hinzu kam fÃ¼r mich noch der DJH-Ausweis fÃ¼r knapp 7â¬, was einen Ãbernachtungspreis von insgesamt 38â¬ bedeutete. Mein Zimmer war Jugendherbergs-typisch recht klein, aber sauber und ausreichend. Leider war die Matratze extrem hart und das Zimmer lag direkt neben dem Treppenhaus, sodass ich abends die Treppenstufen zÃ¤hlen konnte. In Torfhaus gibt es leider kaum Alternativen. Insgesamt i.O.

- Zur zweiten Ãbernachtung nutzte ich die Pension KÃ¶nigshof in KÃ¶nigshÃ¼tte. UrsprÃ¼nglich war die Pension "Am Felsen" eingeplant, die dann aber kein Zimmer mehr frei hatte. Beide Pensionen kooperieren. Im KÃ¶nigshof wird nur genÃ¤chtigt, Abendbrot und FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck wird im "Am Felsen" ausgeteilt. Da die Pensionen nur gut 200m voneinander entfernt lagen, war das okay. Aber ich empfehle trotzdem die 2â¬ teurere "Am Felsen", da man im KÃ¶nigshof ansonsten vergeblich nach einer Rezeption oder einem anderen Ansprechpartner sucht. Zimmer sind sauber, liegen an der OrtshauptstraÃe, die allerdings nur wenig befahren ist. Bett war okay, der Preis mit 36â¬/Nacht im EZ allerdings fÃ¼r das Gebotene zu hoch.

- Zum Abschluss Ã¼bernachtete ich im Gasthaus KÃ¶nigsruhe, das direkt im Bodetal gelegen ist. UrsprÃ¼nglich war die Thaler Jugendherberge (nur etwa 300m weiter flussabwÃ¤rts) geplant. Doch die hatte wegen Familieurlaub-Aktion keine freien Zimmer mehr. Vom GH KÃ¶nigsruhe war ich sehr positiv angetan. Holzverplankte Zimmer mit modernen Toiletten, sehr sauber, ideale Lage, auch im EZ ein Bett mit 140er Breite und weicher Matratze. Dazu die wunderbare Lage, die es einem bei Bedarf erlaubt nachts dem Rauschen der Bode zuzuhÃ¶ren. AuÃerdem war diese Unterkunft mit 30â¬ inkl. FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck Ã¼berraschenderweise sogar die gÃ¼nstigste. Meine Empfehlung.

Mahlzeiten zwischendurch:
  - Das Mittagsessen im Polsterberger Hubhaus war preislich im Rahmen. FÃ¼r hausgemachte Frikadellen vom Harzer Rotvieh, Bratkartoffeln und einen leckeren Salat zahlt man gut 10â¬. Die Frikadellen waren zwar ein klein wenig trocken, dafÃ¼r die Bedienung auÃerordentlich freundlich und hilfsbereit. Dazu gabâs Malzbier. 


  - Die Bavaria Alm in Torfhaus ist ein Blick wert. Anders als erwartet sind die Preise moderat. Tafelspitz mit Petersilien-Kartoffeln und Salat fÃ¼r 13â¬ gehen absolut in Ordnung. Die Alm ist allerdings zu fast jeder Tageszeit von Motorradfahrern besiedelt, was einen die AtmosphÃ¤re auf dem Balkon mit Brockenblick nicht ganz so sehr genieÃen lÃ¤sst.


  - An der Ranger Station Scharfenstein gibt es kleine Snacks zum kleinen Preis. Ich habe mir eine Bockwurst mit Brot und Senf fÃ¼r, wenn ich mich nicht irre, unter 2â¬ gegÃ¶nnt. Absolut unschlagbar, wenn man fÃ¼r den Brockenaufstieg nochmal Kraft tanken will. NatÃ¼rlich eignet sich eine Ranger-Station auch jederzeit dazu, nach dem Weg zu fragen.


  - Am Bahnhof in Drei Annen Hohne kann man einen kurzen Stopp der dortigen GaststÃ¤tte zu machen. Die hausgemachte und sehr leckere Kartoffelsuppe mit WÃ¼rstchen fÃ¼llt die Akkus fÃ¼r kleines Geld (unter 5â¬) wieder auf.
  - In der Pension âAm Felsenâ gab es fÃ¼r mich Wildgulasch mit Apfelrotkraut und Kartoffeln. Der Preis war mit 11â¬ fÃ¼r Wild erstaunlich niedrig. Geschmacklich kann man so ein Gericht aber besser hinkriegen, bin ich der Meinung. Die Kartoffeln schmeckten ein wenig nach BrÃ¼hwÃ¼rfeln, das Fleisch war ein wenig trocken und das Rotkraut zu weich. Immerhin war es gut abgeschmeckt und fÃ¼r den Preis kann man auch keine 5-Sterne KÃ¼che erwarten.


  - In Wendefurth ist ein Stopp beim Fisch-Restaurant âZum Fischerâ empfehlenswert. Vom Hocker gehauen hat mich die angebotene Fischsoljanka. Ein echtes Geschmackserlebnis mit RÃ¤ucheraal und Lachs. Und fÃ¼r 3,50â¬ zum Spottpreis zu haben. FÃ¼r den grÃ¶Ãeren Hunger gibt es natÃ¼rlich auch was. Die gerÃ¤uchterten Forellenfilets mit zweierlei SoÃen, RÃ¶stis und Salat haben mir sehr gut geschmeckt. Das P/L VerhÃ¤ltnis ist mit 15â¬ auch definitiv gut. Im Nachhinein hÃ¤tte ich mir aber trotzdem lieber noch eine zweite Soljanka bestellt. 


  - Abendessen in Thale gabâs im Rosstrappen Hotel. Deftige SchweinskopfsÃ¼lze mit Bratkartoffeln und WeiÃkraut fÃ¼r 9â¬ ist preislich eher durchschnittlich wÃ¼rde ich sagen. Geschmeckt hatâs am Ende dieser schÃ¶nen Tour aber definitiv.

Fazit:
  Alles in allem muss ich sagen, dass die Tour am Hexenstieg sehr viel SpaÃ gemacht hat. Zwar konnte ich Aussagen von manchen hier, dass der Hexenstieg aus ca. 60% Trails besteht, nicht ganz nachvollziehen, aber vielleicht habe ich auch einfach eine andere Auffassung, was Trails sind. Ich wÃ¼rde eher sagen, dass es etwa 40% echte Trails sind, knapp 10% sind asphaltiert und der Rest eher breite und wenig anspruchsvolle Wege oder Waldautobahnen. Trotzdem blieb der FahrspaÃ beileibe nicht auf der Strecke. Die Preise fÃ¼r Ãbernachtungen sind teilweise etwas hoch, dafÃ¼r kann man sich vielerorts fÃ¼r kleines Geld leckere Verpflegung leisten. Besonders auffÃ¤llig fand ich die freundliche Art und Weise, wie Wanderer miteinander und mit uns Radfahrern umgegangen sind. Selbst in fÃ¼r Radfahrer gesperrten Bereichen kam kein Wort der Beschwerde. Ãbrigens: Ein Verbotsschild im Bodetal habe ich vergeblich gesucht. Dabei wurde hier davon geschrieben, dass es teileweise fÃ¼rs Mountainbike gesperrt wÃ¤re. Insgesamt habe ich fÃ¼r 3 Tage und 3 NÃ¤chte inklusive BahnrÃ¼ckfahrt gut 200â¬ fÃ¼r meinen Hexenstieg-Trip ausgegeben. FÃ¼r dieses Erlebnis kleines Geld. Nachmachen definitiv empfohlen!

  PS: Bilder folgen noch!

EDIT: Bilder sind nun in meinem Fotoalbum hochgeladen. Leider ist die Albenfunktion vom IBC ziemlich besch*****, sodass die Fotos in der Reihenfolge total durcheinander sind. WeiÃ auch nicht, wie ich das Ã¤ndern soll und verlinken im Forum mit Link auf die vergrÃ¶Ãerte Version mÃ¼sste ich auch komplett manuell machen. Dazu fehlt mir nun ehrlich gesagt der Nerv. StÃ¶bert daher am besten selbst mal im Album. Ich werde versuchen alle Bilder mit Beschreibungen zu versehen, damit das Querlesen leichter fÃ¤llt.


----------



## bipus (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo 12die4,

schöner ausführlicher Bericht und gute Fotos. Der Harz ist für uns Biker immer eine Reise wert. Ich komme aus Halle und der Harz ist mein "Hausrevier", wenn es um eine gute Tour geht. Habe im Oktober 2010 einen Trans-Harz von Halle nach Seesen gemacht - geplant mit Software TTQV und dann mit GPS-Gerät gefahren. Man kann eine Tour, vor allem im Westharz, wesentlich traillastiger aufbauen. Info und Downloads gibt es u.a. bei
www.moobix.de  und www.volksbank-arena-harz.de.

Gruß bipus


----------



## 12die4 (31. Juli 2011)

Volksbank-Arena-Harz? Wundert mich jetzt, dass du das in Bezug auf Trails erwähnst. Denn angeblich sollen deren Routen fast nur aus Waldautobahnen bestehen.
Klar hätte man sich auch eine komplett eigene Route überlegen können, aber mangels GPS-Gerät war das für mich keine Alternative. Leider hat im Harz noch nicht mal die Aufzeichnung meiner Fahrtroute funktioniert. Mein Androidhandy hat stundenlang vergeblich versucht meine genaue Position zu bestimmen. Am Ende der ersten Tagesetappe standen 6 Stunden Fahrzeit und 0m Distanz auf der Uhr. Frage mich aber, woran das gelegen haben soll.


----------



## bipus (31. Juli 2011)

im Bezug auf GPS kann ich nur von meinen Erfahrungen berichten. Ich besitze ein Garmin 60CSX und habe bisher noch nie Empfangsprobleme gehabt. Mit Li-Ion R6 Batterien komme ich auf ca. 10 Bike-Tage Betriebsdauer. Mit Smartphone ist die Outdoor-Navigation für uns Biker suboptimal. Die Empfangsqualität der reinen GPS Geräte ist wesentlich besser - hatte diesbezüglich mal eine gute Beratung bei Globetrotter und letztendlich dann das Garmin 60CSX gekauft.

Gruß bipus


----------



## Trialbiker82 (31. Juli 2011)

Sehr schöner Tourenbericht

Hab mir deine Pics angeguckt und kam gleich wieder in schwärmen

Welchen Weg hast von der Rosstrappe runter genommen? Den Downhillparkour

Hast du an den Stempelstellen gestempelt? Is ja klasse.
Ärger mich heut noch das ich nicht von Anfang auch Stempel gesammelt hab. Soviele die ich schon gefunden hab.


----------



## 12die4 (31. Juli 2011)

@bipus: Da magst du Recht haben. Ich versteh's aber auch nicht so ganz. Im Stuttgarter Umland hat das auch immer super geklappt. Klar ist es da nicht so bergig wie im Harz, aber 800hm in einer Tour hat man da auch problemlos geschafft. Hier hatte er irgendwie immer nur 2 bis maximal 3 Satelliten im Empfangsreichweite gefunden (so zeigte es mir zumindest die Grafik von der App "Locus" an) und das hat ihm wohl nicht gereicht. Wie gesagt, hab im Endeffekt wegen der guten Ausschilderung selbst die Papierkarten praktisch nicht gebraucht. Nur abseits von Hexenstieg, Kaiserweg und Co dürfte das in der Tat ratsam sein.

@Trialbiker: Von der Rosstrappe bin ich denselben Weg wieder runter wie rauf, also Präsidentenweg. Die Downhill-Strecke hab ich nur an der einen Stelle, wo sie dem Präsidentenweg kreuzt in Augenschein genommen. Mit ausreichend Federweg vo/hi wär ich den DH-Kurs auch gern mal runter gefahren. Sah schon nicht schlecht aus.
Ja, diese Wandernadel-Stempel haben was. Ich find, das macht das Wandern/Radeln gleich viel motivierender. Hab jetzt Bronze und Silber. Mit nur 5 weiteren Stempel wäre auch Gold drin gewesen. Mal gucken, ob ich das irgendwann nochmal nachhole... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

habe deinen umfangreichen Reisebericht gerade gelesen. Du hast leider gar nicht über die (angebliche?) Sperrung des Bodetals für Mountainbiker beschrieben. Gibts da irgendwelche Schilder oder Absperrungen, die du ignorieren musstest?


----------



## 12die4 (20. Januar 2012)

Hab ich nicht? Komisch...
Also: Dass das Bodetal für Biker gesperrt sein soll, habe ich auch gehört. Auf meiner Tour konnte ich davon aber nichts sehen. Ich habe hinter Treseburg keinerlei Schilder gesehen und es gab auch keine Barriere oder Schranke, die man überwinden musste. Habe hier schonmal gelesen, dass es sowas geben soll. Aber keine Ahnung, wo das sein soll.

Achja, nach meiner Hexenstieg-Tour war ich auch noch ein zweites Mal im Harz. Diesmal per Kurzurlaub im Südharz bei Zorge. Da gabs dann eine kurze Tour ums Hotel und eine längere mit erneutem Brockenaufstieg mit Start- und Endpunkt "Königskrug".


----------



## Deleted 134590 (20. Januar 2012)

Fahrradfahren durch das Bodethal ist definitiv verboten!
Von Treseburg aus steht auch ein Schild. 
Wenn das Wetter gut ist kommt man da vor Wanderer eh nicht durch und die holen einen schon vom Rad. 
Bei schlechterem Wetter geht das aber ganz gut und allein das Bodethal ist schonmal ein Traum.


----------



## 12die4 (20. Januar 2012)

Wie gesagt, nix gesehen. Und ich war bei gutem Wetter unterwegs, die Wanderer waren echt etwas zahlreich sodass man nur an manchen Stellen fahren konnte. Aber beschwert hat sich nicht eine Seele.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Januar 2012)

Glück gehabt
Die meisten sind ja nett, kommt auch darauf wie man da durchmetert.
Wir rufen schon aus der Entfernung "Vorsicht bitte" und bleiben stehen, so dass die Wanderer an uns ohne Gefahr vorbei können. Kurz einen schönen Tag gewünscht und der Fisch ist geputzt
Ab und an torkeln da aber Grauköpfe durch, die sind unbeirrbar!
Die pöbeln, die drohen, ja die schubsen sogar und genau die Sorte tritt häufig bei schönem Wetter auf. Bei 25 Grad mit Sonnenschein und Wochenende, braucht man garnicht erst versuchen da durchzufahren, man würde nur schieben können.
Ich glaube an guten Wochenenden eiern in Thale  bis zu 30000 Touristen durch die Gegend. Sicher nicht alle durch die Schlucht, aber genug um keinen Spass zu haben. 
Zu Fuß mit der Familie durch die Schlucht ist aber auch wunderschön!oder Überhaupt ist Thale mit dem Bodethal und dem Drumherum immer eine Reise wert! Traumhaft schön mit vielen Möglichkeiten für groß und klein.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (12. Februar 2012)

Schöner Bericht!

Hast du noch irgendwo die Route in Kartenform?

Gruß aus Hannover


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stollen-Bandit (24. Februar 2012)

Hey,

habe den Bericht heute erst gelesen, hast die Tour super umschrieben.
Und für die ein oder andere Gegend auf deiner Tour, hast Du sozusagen den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Spreche aus Erfahrung, da ich diese Ecken als Brockenhexe selbst gut kenne.
Also nochmal, toller Bericht!

Gruß,

SB!


----------

